# Chardonnay Smoked Swordfish!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 13, 2014)

Well Happy Thursday You Great Fabulous Smoked Wineaux Friendly Cookies!!

It is a "snow day" here!

And so, in efforts to "bring my own sunshine forth," I did smoke up some succulent and soft swordfish - soaked first in my beloved White Burgundy (my very favorite kind of wine)  - which is made of Chardonnay!

WON-DER-FUL!

So the bit of wine trivia today is this:

White Burgundy from France (my favorite of all favorites) is made of Chardonnay. So if you cannot find some swanky French "White Burgundy," then simply use the Chardonnay of your favorite pick! The grape varietal is the same!!! (Something fun to impress your wine snob pals with, right)?

AND, along those lines, RED BURGUNDY from France is made from Pinot Noir grape. So if you have pals who claim to love Red Burgundy, then serve them a Pinot Noir and then see if they do really indeed know their stuff. (The grape is the same).

And so, here's what I did...













DSCF5339.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Starting with some swordfish steaks that were a "little" bit "pumpkin sword" (in that the fish ate some shrimp or seafood which colored them "some" though not fully or enough to be considered full "pumpkin sword." Still, some nice color was there.













DSCF5340.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Using a White Burgundy from France that just happened to be, well, "open," (smiles) I splashed this Chardonnay grape into a ziplock bag with my little steaks...













DSCF5341.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






That went back into the fridge for 45 minutes...













DSCF5342.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






I chopped up a shallot and a yellow pepper...













DSCF5343.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And prepared some FABULOUS healthful salad dressing! 

Years ago, a culinary grad named Jim, taught me to make this super simple and amazing dressing.

This is no mean feat, seeing as I do not measure! Hence I had to slow down and actually measure, but it was worth it!













DSCF5344.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Putting 1/2 tsp ground white pepper in a dish...













DSCF5349.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And then one tablespoon of apple cider vinegar (whisking it together)...













DSCF5351.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And then adding 1/2 teaspoon SMOKED CHARDONNAY SEA SALT (and you can use any salt you wish)...













DSCF5352.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And whisking that together...













DSCF5353.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






I then added 6 tablespoons olive oil, and whisked that all together! Voila!!! Dressing is done!













DSCF5346.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Meanwhile, I added the chopped yellow pepper and chopped shallot to my salad...













DSCF5347.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5348.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And started up the snow covered little mini gas smoker, and using pistachio shells instead of smoking chips...













DSCF5350.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And I took the swordfish out of the wine bath bag/fridge, and mopped each piece through grapeseed oil...













DSCF5354.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5355.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5356.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And smoked that 12 minutes, on high heat, as not to overcook as I do like my middles soft!













DSCF5357.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5358.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






I tossed the salad with the dressing - saving a little dressing to drizzle over the fish...













DSCF5359.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






The fish off the smoker SMELLED better than anything has in ages - perhaps it was the Chardonnay???













DSCF5360.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Once assembled with the salad, I poured the remaining spoon of dressing over the fish...













DSCF5361.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5362.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5363.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And this was soft and healthful and simple and yet WONDERFUL! Really so aromatic and delicious!













DSCF5364.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5365.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






I do not "Photoshop" my pix or alter them, and so my photographs are not always that much to see, but I do like to show them simply as they were, and I can share that taste wise, smell wise, and ingredient wise, I really LOVED this dish!













DSCF5367.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






The "heat" of the white pepper comes through, the savory sea salt as well...













DSCF5368.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






And the "Pistachio meets White Burgundy essence" jus really wowed me and so here's to that!













DSCF5369.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5370.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5371.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






Soft beyond belief, and smelling just HEAVENLY, the fish was "just rare enough" to keep it perfectly as it should be - any longer on the smoker would have been dry and overcooked, and any less would have been too grainy/raw. This was just right!













DSCF5372.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014


















DSCF5373.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 13, 2014






A fresh bottle of White Burgundy was opened, as to "fill in the gaps" of one's glass, paired with this meal!

Thanks for sharing in my simple snow day!

I send you CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome!!

I love the way you turn something like a simple pair of Swordfish Steaks into a Fantastic meal !!!

Thanks for another Great One, Leah!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 13, 2014)

Swordfish is such a wonderful dish. I love its firm texture. You have made a marvelous version and I am very jealous! I wouldn't normally use wine on my swordfish and once again, you have given me something new to try. Ergo, She Who Must Be Obeyed will be upset with you. She is the one who has to try all my new efforts.

Thanks again for a great post.

Disco


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2014)

Leah,

It amazes me how two simple swordfish steaks can be turned into a culinary treat for both the pallet and the eyes...Thanks for sharing...Looks great.

I especially like the salad dressing recipe.  Definitely will give it a try.

John


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear! Your family certainly knows their SWORDFISH and I'm delighted that you enjoyed this!!!!!!

And thank you Disco!!! You have your own fantastic vat of wine to experiment with - (I always think of this as you having a winery/bar inside your own house up there and I love that) - and so I bet you have some fantastic food-wine creations indeedl!

John, I appreciate your comments tons! A simple snow day here indeed, but that dressing really added to it! I guess, I am "learning" to measure! Smiles.

Happy Thursday to all!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 14, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you so much Bear! Your family certainly knows their SWORDFISH and I'm delighted that you enjoyed this!!!!!!
> 
> And thank you Disco!!! You have your own fantastic vat of wine to experiment with - (I always think of this as you having a winery/bar inside your own house up there and I love that) - and so I bet you have some fantastic food-wine creations indeedl!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Leah. One thing I do use wine for that surprises a lot of my friends is for stir fries instead of chicken stock. There is so much sodium in anything but homemade stock. I always run out of home made. Any high acid red wine goes great with soy, hoisin, rice vinegar, Asian chili sauce or any other ingredient normally used in stir fried food.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 14, 2014)

Disco that's a wonderful idea!!!

And good for you, on cutting out so much sodium!

I bet the wine really adds to the dishes too! Fantastic!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------

